# Betty White passed at 99



## The Catboy (Dec 31, 2021)

Thank you for being a friend



Betty White has passed away today at the age of 99 and just 17 days short of her 100th birthday. This is the final “Fuck you” of 2021
Source: https://www.nytimes.com/2021/12/31/arts/television/betty-white-dead.html


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 31, 2021)

Oh wow. 
We will miss her.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 31, 2021)

So close to 100. Better luck next time.


----------



## Knight of Time (Jan 1, 2022)

I used to sometimes see her on Match Game with Gene Rayburn (I tend to watch reruns of Match Game on Game Show Network).  Truly sad news indeed that she was so close to reaching 100; may she RIP.


----------



## Flame (Jan 4, 2022)

R.I.P. Betty White



Lacius said:


> So close to 100. Better luck next time.



its game over bro. like for real. no next time.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 4, 2022)

Took 2021 out with her, what a legend.  RIP in peace Betty.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 4, 2022)

One of the best human beings to have ever graced us with her presence. Such an amazing human and one hell of an actress. RIP Legend. 

Here is her greatest ever quote.


----------



## Lacius (Jan 5, 2022)

Flame said:


> its game over bro. like for real. no next time.


Betty White would have gotten the joke.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 7, 2022)

RIP....


----------



## 1NOOB (Jan 7, 2022)

good run .


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 17, 2022)

Google hitting right in the feels


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

I don't know this person. What was so great her?


----------



## AncientBoi (May 13, 2022)

[shoots Creamu in the foot] And what tf did you do to your pfp? yuk


----------



## trimesh (May 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I don't know this person. What was so great her?



She was an entertainer that lasted a really long time in the toxic cesspit that was (and is) Hollywood.  I can also confirm, having met her personally, that she was a genuinely funny person to be around.

It sort of sucks that she died so close to 100 years old, but she certainly had a good run.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 13, 2022)

trimesh said:


> She was an entertainer that lasted a really long time in the toxic cesspit that was (and is) Hollywood.  I can also confirm, having met her personally, that she was a genuinely funny person to be around.
> 
> It sort of sucks that she died so close to 100 years old, but she certainly had a good run.



And an avid pet lover. Plus a rep for the ASPCA


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

trimesh said:


> She was an entertainer that lasted a really long time in the toxic cesspit that was (and is) Hollywood.


Sorry to hear that she was in such bad company. Maybe there are good people in hollywood


trimesh said:


> I can also confirm, having met her personally, that she was a genuinely funny person to be around.


Sad to hear of her loss.


trimesh said:


> It sort of sucks that she died so close to 100 years old, but she certainly had a good run.


Maybe she didn't want to get that old.


----------



## trimesh (May 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> And an avid pet lover. Plus a rep for the ASPCA



OK, I didn't know that - I didn't really know much about her, since she was mostly in the US and I grew up in the UK - what I can remember was that when I met her she was in her 80's and had me laughing within minutes of meeting her.   I also ended up having a strange discussion about her tits (strange, because she was old enough to be my grandmother, just about) and how I "didn't want to see them, because you would be permanently traumatized as a result".


----------



## BitMasterPlus (May 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> And an avid pet lover. Plus a rep for the ASPCA


That's awesome, better than being a rep for PETA that's for sure.



Creamu said:


> Maybe she didn't want to get that old.


Death decided it was time for her old ass! But in all seriousness, it's sad to see another one of the greats go.


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

trimesh said:


> OK, I didn't know that - I didn't really know much about her, since she was mostly in the US and I grew up in the UK - what I can remember was that when I met her she was in her 80's and had me laughing within minutes of meeting her.   I also ended up having a strange discussion about her tits (strange, because she was old enough to be my grandmother, just about) and how I "didn't want to see them, because you would be permanently traumatized as a result".


Did she touch you inappropiatly?


----------



## trimesh (May 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Sorry to hear that she was in such bad company. Maybe there are good people in hollywood
> 
> Sad to hear of her loss.
> 
> Maybe she didn't want to get that old.



There are good people in Hollywood, but not many, and a lot of them end up quitting in disgust.  I do genuinely think she was one of the good ones, and certainly head and shoulders above a lot of the pond scum that infest that place.

I also think that if you get that close to being 100 years old, it's a bit of a bummer to die a few days short of that, but I guess if it's your time it's your time.

She was - obviously - of a different generation from me, but she impressed me as being a nice person.


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

trimesh said:


> There are good people in Hollywood, but not many, and a lot of them end up quitting in disgust.  I do genuinely think she was one of the good ones, and certainly head and shoulders above a lot of the pond scum that infest that place.


May god wipe that place clean.


----------



## trimesh (May 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Did she touch you inappropiatly?



No, this was just a strange conversation, but obviously the whole thing was in humor.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (May 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> May god wipe that place clean.


Can't let God do all the work.....I need about 1000 tons of Oxy Clean first.


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Can't let God do all the work.....I need about 1000 tons of Oxy Clean first.


If you can do this job, I'm sure we can gather enough support to get you those 1000 tons. You are our only hope. Good luck!


----------

